# Fracino 7g basket/compatible baskets



## ChrisKnox (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi all- just wondering if anyone has links to baskets that are compatible for the Fracino Portafilter (have a Fracino Piccino).

Mainly interested in a new 7g basket, as just can't get on with the standard angled Fracino basket. Absolute mare trying to tamp down on I find. So if anyone knows any 7-9g flat bottomed baskets that would fit, would be great.

Chris


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ditch the singles. Use a double basket.


----------



## ChrisKnox (Mar 9, 2018)

Yeah, I usually use the double basket with 18g, but on an evening when come home from work and just want a single shot (otherwise be buzzing all night lol) kind of a waste of beans grinding out 18g and then binning off the second espresso cups's worth.

Chris


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ChrisKnox said:


> Yeah, I usually use the double basket with 18g, but on an evening when come home from work and just want a single shot (otherwise be buzzing all night lol) kind of a waste of beans grinding out 18g and then binning off the second espresso cups's worth.
> 
> Chris


Try searching for the Lm single or the IMS single basket. But you will be dialing the grinder back and forth between the two baskets, bit of a pain.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Assuming it has a 58mm portafilter an LM Strada single basket combined with a 41mm tamper should fit.

I have a MbK41mm tamper & LM strada basket (bought 2nd hand) which I'd reccommend if I could find the option on their website without the need to contact them. Even then his delivery times can be on the slow side.


----------



## ChrisKnox (Mar 9, 2018)

@Mrboots2u: what do you mean by dialling the grind back and forth? Usually just measure out beans on the go, be it 18g or 7g and stick into the Mignion each time. Sorry, i'm still pretyty noobish to all this stuff. Usually just alter grind based on beans I have or if coming out to quickly/slowly @ashcroc: this one? https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/la-marzocco-strada-basket-7g.html


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

ChrisKnox said:


> @Mrboots2u: what do you mean by dialling the grind back and forth? Usually just measure out beans on the go, be it 18g or 7g and stick into the Mignion each time. Sorry, i'm still pretyty noobish to all this stuff. Usually just alter grind based on beans I have or if coming out to quickly/slowly @ashcroc: this one? https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/la-marzocco-strada-basket-7g.html


Yep that's the one. Don't believe the description too much though. While a 58mm tamper will fit the basket, the flanges interfere with tamping so you really need a 41mm tamper to go with it for consistant results. Even then it requires a more careful tamp than a double basket & leaves a puddle of water on the puck when I use it on my tebe.


----------



## ChrisKnox (Mar 9, 2018)

Hmmm ok- in that case, I guess I should just look to get a 41mm tamper for the Fracino 7g basket then? (as it seems like all 7-9g baskets have this flange).

Chris


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

ChrisKnox said:


> Hmmm ok- in that case, I guess I should just look to get a 41mm tamper for the Fracino 7g basket then? (as it seems like all 7-9g baskets have this flange).
> 
> Chris


It depends on the design of the francino basket but it may work. Gotta be worth a try as you'll want one anyhow.

On the LM Strada basket the coffee is all in the well after tamping unless drastically overfilling.

Where abouts in London are you? You're welcome to try my basket & tamper if close enough.


----------



## ChrisKnox (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi Ash- thanks for the reply and offer ! That would be really good actually. I'm super central- Waterloo/South Bank area- Coleman Coffee Roasters on Lower Marsh is a stone throw from me. Not sure if you've heard of it/been. Really good ! If you haven't been would 100% recommend.

Chris


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ChrisKnox said:


> @Mrboots2u: what do you mean by dialling the grind back and forth? Usually just measure out beans on the go, be it 18g or 7g and stick into the Mignion each time. Sorry, i'm still pretyty noobish to all this stuff. Usually just alter grind based on beans I have or if coming out to quickly/slowly @ashcroc: this one? https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/la-marzocco-strada-basket-7g.html


It is more likely you wont be able to usr the same grind setting for a single basket and a double basket , hence the term " dialling back and forth " . That is of course if you are weighing in and out to make espresso . If not then i would recommend you use that method as opposed to just timing a shot .


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> It is more likely you wont be able to usr the same grind setting for a single basket and a double basket , hence the term " dialling back and forth " . That is of course if you are weighing in and out to make espresso . If not then i would recommend you use that method as opposed to just timing a shot .


The LM Strada baskets aren't too bad for that (at least compared to LM Strada/VST double baskets) as the perforations are smaller to compensate.


----------

